# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της μέχρι τον απογαλακτισμό της

## jk21

θα ηθελα εδω να καταθεσουμε τις πρακτικες του καθενος μας  (θα δωσω το βημα να ξεκινησουν τα μελη και θα τοποθετηθω συντομα και εγω ) οσο αφορα το ταισμα των νεοσσων ,κυριως εντος φωλιας ,αλλα και οταν κλαρωσουν ,εως οτου απογαλακτιστουν 

δινουμε ενα ποικιλο μιγμα σπορων ή και καποιους εξτρα σπορους ξεχωρα ή εντος του μιγματος; ειναι ενας δυο που τους αυξανουμε σημαντικα; καποιος που διαλεγουμε ως βοηθεια στον απογαλακτισμο; 

ποιος ειναι ο τροπος παροχης αυγου ,που εχουμε στην εκτροφη μας;   σκετο αυγο βραστο; αυγο και ξεχωρα καποια αυγοτροφη ετοιμη (αν ναι ,τι ποσοστο πρωτεινης εχει; )  ή συνταγης; αν ναι ,ποια ετοιμη και ποια η συνταγη μας (συνοπτικα ή και αναλυτικα αν θελετε ) .Σκετη αυγοτροφη χωρις αυγο; 

Υπαρχει καποιος που μεγαλωνει τα μικρα ,μονο με σπορους ,χωρις αυγοτροφη και αυγο και ποιους σπορους χρησιμοποιει εξτρα (αν δινει εξτρα ) 

Δινεται ζωικη πρωτεινη επιπλεον σε μορφη σκουληκιων; αν ναι ποιο σκουληκι; ζωντανο ; κατεψυγμενο ; αποξηραμενο ; δινεται εξ αρχης ή απο καποια μερα και μετα;

Δινεται φυτρα; αν ναι ,ποιων σπορων ; απο την αρχη ή απο μια μερα και μετα; 

Δινεται χορταρικα και απο ποια μερα και μετα; καποια συγκεκριμενα σε προτιμηση; 

Δινεται σπορους στη φυσικη χλωρη μορφη τους πανω σε κλαδια; αν ναι ,ποια δινεται την περιοδο αυτη στην οποια αναφερομαστε; 

Εχετε σε ολα αυτα ,παρατηρησει καποια διαφοροποιηση στην προτιμηση των γονιων αναλογα με την ηλικια των μικρων;

Δινεται κατι αλλο που δεν εχει αναφερθει;

----------


## kostaskirki

Ξεκινωντας με την σειρα που τα εθεσες Δημητρη:
Το μειγμα σπορων παραμενει ως εχει (blattner) και εξτρα σε αλλη ταΐστρα υπαρχουν σουσαμι ,περιλλα, κια και καναβουρι απο την φωλια μεχρι και τον απογαλακτισμο!
Το αυγο το παρεχω μεσα στην αυγοτροφη (ετοιμη blattner) κομμενο σε multi μαζι με κομμενο αρακα και καροτο απο φετος αυτο (βιολογικα κατεψυγμενα) και προσθετο σε ολο αυτο κατεψυγμενα σκουλικια buffalo kai pinkies με αλλαγη τρεις φορες την μερα και οταν εχω 24ωρη υπηρεσια βαζω σκετη ξηρη αυγοτροφη με κομμενο ενα αυγο στην μεση!
Φυτρα δεν δινω!
Οταν τα απογαλακτιζω και μπαινουν στην κλουβα πτησης απο χορταρικα δινω γλιστριδα και βασιλικο και περυσι τον χειμωνα εφαγαν πολυ ,μα παρα πολυ τσουκνιδα!! (Με τα χορταρικα ειμαι διχασμενη προσωπικοτητα βεβαια! Ποτε τα φοβαμαι να τα δινω στα πουλια και ποτε τα βαζω σε αφθονια οπως περυσι)
Απο ημιωριμους σπορους βαζω τα κεφαλια απο τους ηλιοσπορους που τα τιμανε δεοντος!

----------


## ninos

Το μείγμα τους είναι ένα κλασικό μείγμα που δίνω όλο το χρόνο. Μετά τον 1ο μήνα ζωής τους, πρόσθετω κϊα, καμελινα,  επειδή είναι μικροί σπόροι. 

Αυγό,  τους παρέχω είτε σκέτο όπως είναι,  είτε ως αυγοτροφη μαζι με βρώμη. Στην αυγοτροφη, οταν είναι στην φωλιά τα μικρά,  βάζω διπλό κρόκο,ελαιολαδο και λίγο κιμά σογιας

Από χορταρικα, αρακά, λιγο καλαμπόκι και καρότο,   τα οποία προσθέτω μέσα στην αυγοτροφη. Σκουλήκια και φίτρα,  δεν έχω δώσει ποτέ.  

Σε γενικές γραμμές, μέχρι το Σεπτέμβρη η διατροφή τους είναι ενισχυμένη.

----------


## Δημητριου Σακης

Προσπαθώ να τους δίνω όσα περισσότερα μπορώ. Το μείγμα είναι το ίδιο που τρώνε όλη το χρόνο, αυγοτροφή πατέ του   εμπορίου,αυγό βρασμένο, πρασινάδες μετά τον 1ο μήνα,σκουλίκια πικαντίνι βρασμένο και απο έξτρα σπόρους κια,       καμελινα,μαρουλόσπορο,ραδι  κόσπορο και ηλιόσπορο. Αυτό που έχω διαπιστώσει είναι ότι εξαρτάται από το πουλί το τι  και πόσο θα ταΐσει...και έχω δει μεγάλες διαφορές

----------


## kostas karderines

και γω περιπου μια απο τα ιδια!τους δινω ενα αρκετα καλο μειγμα σπορων ολο τον χρονο και προσθετο εξτρα σπορους ξεχωριστα(κια καμελινα περιλλα ηλιοσπορο....).στα μικρα δινω αυγο μια καλη αυγοτροφη αγοραστη(αν και πρεπει να το σταματησω και να φτιαχνω δικια μου)στην οποια προσθετω επιπλεον σουσαμι σπιρουλινα βιταμινες κρεμμα νεοσσων τριμενο θυμαρι ρηγανι βρωμη και βαζω και λιγη τροφη μαζι για να ξεκινησουν να την δοκιμασουν πιο ευκολα!οταν απογαλακτηστουν τους δινω και αμυγδαλο τριμμενο με λιγο νιζερ!με τις πρασιναδες δεν τα παω πολυ καλα και δινω σπανια ζωχο

----------


## jk21

αν θελατε ,οσοι δεν το εχουν αναφερει και δινουν επωνυμο μιγμα σπορων και οχι δικο τους και ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ,να λεγατε και ποιο ειναι ,ωστε να εχουμε μια εικονα .Ειδικα στην αυγοτροφη ,θα βοηθουσε να γνωριζαμε μεσω της επωνυμιας της και το ποσοστο της πρωτεινης που εχει 

Κωστα blattner εννοεις το προιον που βγαζει η versele 



ή μιγμα που φερνουν δυο e shop απο Γερμανια (απο οσο ξερω ) με την συγκεκριμενη εικονα ως παρουσιαση του μιγματος

----------


## kostaskirki

Δημητρη εννοω το δευτερο το οποιο ερχεται απο Γερμανια και ειναι απο τις εγκαταστασεις του blattner! Αυγοτροφη επισης απο το ιδιο eshop το οποιο συνεργαζεται αποκλειστικα με πετ της Χιου και τα περνω πλεον απο εδω!
Ποσοστο πρωτεΐνης δεν γνωριζω για την αυγοτροφη γιατι δεν με πολυνοιαζει λογω των σκουλικιων που βαζω σε αυτην!

----------


## kostas karderines

εγω δημητρη βαζω πλεον αυτη γιατι η manitoba αρκετα μας ταλαιπωρησε!




Vadigran Carduelis Plus


και αυγοτροφη Raggio di Sole Th Indios




            Indios Αυγοτροφη. Αυγοτροφη μαλακη λευκου χρωματος με βαση το μπισκοτο,  την προσθηκη σπορων ,εντομα,  αυγα μυρμηγκιων κ.α. Καταλληλο για ολα τα  ιθαγενη πτηνα, spinus και καρδερινες.

----------


## jk21

το μιγμα σπορων που δινω ,ειναι φτιαχτο με μεμονωμενους (ειμαι λιγο περιεργος και αυτους που θελω να εχω στα ποσοστα που τους θελω , δεν μπορω να τους βρω σε ετοιμο ,ασχετα αν τελικα αυτο παιζει σημασια πρακτικη στο μεγαλωμα των μικρων ή μονο θεωρητικα στο μυαλο μου ,βαση της διατροφικης αξιας τους ,σε συνδιασμο με την αδυναμια των πουλιων σε συγκεκριμενους ) 

οι αμυλουχοι ειναι το κεχρι και η βρωμη σε ενα ποσοστο 30 % σχεδον αυτη την περιοδο .Μιλλετ οποτε εδωσα ,εβλεπα μικρη προτιμηση 
οι λιπαροι ειναι με σειρα ποσοστοσης η περιλλα (βαζω κυριως καφε για οικονομικους λογους ,αφου δεν εχει ουσιαστικη διατροφικη διαφορα με την λευκη )  ,το κανναβουρι ,ο ηλιοσπορος (ο μικρος μαυρος αλλα οχι ο παρα πολυ μικρος )  και ακολουθουν η καμελινα ,το ραδικι ,το σουσαμι ,το νιζερ ,το λιναρι ,η κια ,το αγκαθι Μαριας και η παπαρουνα ,ενω για καθαρα λογους κοστους ,βαζω λιγο νεραγκαθο και μαρουλοσπορο (ειχα σε κλαρια νεραγκαθο απο παραγωγη μου και αντι για μαρουλοσπορο δινω αγριομαρουλο απο τη φυση ) 

Αυγοτροφη περυσι που μεγαλωσαν με αυτη οι νεοσσοι (αλλα και φετος ,οσο και δεν ταιστηκαν ποτε τα οποια μικρα βγηκανε ) εδωσα την κρεμωδους υφης με σιμιγδαλι σιτου (πολεντα βαζω κυριως στο βαψιμο ) με προσθηκη εξ αρχης στο γαλα και καποιας ποσοτητας Κινοα ,που εχω δει οτι ανεξαρτητα θρεπτικης αξιας ,δινει καλυτερη υφη και δεν ξερενεται εξωτερικα στη ταιστρα 




Περυσι ειχα δωσει απο ενα σημειο και μετα και σκουληκι κατεψυγμενο (καποιοι ξερουν ποιο ,οι υπολοιποι ας το βρουνε απο τα στοιχεια που θα βρουν εδω 


http://topinsect.net/Home-3p1.php

βαση της θρεπτικης αξιας (πρωτεινη αρκετη ,οχι πολλα λιπαρα ,σχεση ασβεστιου φωσφορου ) συμφωνα με οσα εχουμε πει σε αυτο το φορουμ (κουιζ !!! ευκολακι βεβαια χαχαχα ) 

Γενικα φοβαμαι το σκουληκι ως φορεα παρασιτων (ασκαριδων ,ταινιας κλπ ) αλλα το παγωμενο δεν εχει τετοιο θεμα .Στην πραξη ουτε εγω ειχα προβλημα στην πορεια ,ουτε αλλοι που μου εχουν πει οτι εχουν δωσει και ζωντανο ή βρασμενο . Οποιος δινει παντως ζωντανο ,καλα ειναι μια φορα το χρονο να δινει ανθελμινθικο για μια μερα 

Φυτρα ειχα δωσει περυσι ηλιοσπορο και κινοα (νομιζω και λιγο νιζερ ) ενω φετος που βρηκα φρεσκοτατο και ζωντανοτατο στη ριζοβολια σουσαμι ,δεν το αλλαζω με τιποτα ,λογω και του ασβεστιου του .Θα δινω φυσικα και τα αλλα 

Χορταρικα τετοια περιοδο ,δινω κυριως πιπερια φλωρινης και γλυστριδα απο τις πρωτες μερες (μετα την 3η αν θυμαμαι περυσι ) και ταραξακο αν βρω ,απο την πρωτη μερα (περυσι ειχα δωσει αν θυμαμαι καλα ,εξ αρχης )

Σε ημιωριμη μορφη ο ταραξακος ,ο αγριοζωχος και η scabiosa maritima που βρισκω καπου κοντα μου ,ειναι οι βασικες επιλογες αυτο το διαστημα .Προς το τελος της περυσινης αναπαραγωγης εβρισκα και αρκετο αγριομαρουλο 

Οι γονεις ξεκαθαρα γυρω στην 5η μερα αν θυμαμαι ,δειχνανε τρομερη αυξηση της προτιμησης τους στα φυτρα ! 

Βασικοτατα στο μεγαλωμα των νεοσσων ειτε ως προσωπικη πεποιθηση (θεωρητικα και εμπειρικα ) ειτε ως επισημανση εμπειροτατου εκτροφεα ,ο οποιος εχει σταθει διπλα μου στην ολη προσπαθεια μου .Το βασικοτερο που δινουν ,ειναι ως ζωντανη τροφη (αψητη ,αμαγειρευτη ) τα διατροφικα ενζυμα που αποτελουν καταλυτες στον οργανισμο των νεοσσων ,για την σωστη απορροφηση ολων των αλλων θρεπτικων συστατικων .Οποιοδηποτε προιον επεξεργασμενων δημητριακων παρουσιαζεται σαν αντικαταστατης τους ,οποιασδηποτε εταιριας (σιγα σιγα εμφανιζονται διαφορες ... ) σε αυτο το σημειο δεν τα αντικαθιστα ,εκτος αν εχει σαφη προσθηκη ονομαστικη στη συσταση του ,αυτων των ενζυμων !

----------

